#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-10-04
<Nivex> akgraner probably already knows this, but: http://paritynews.com/software/item/394-linux-37-kernel-to-support-multiple-arm-platforms
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-10-05
<wN> Nivex: nice
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-10-06
<Nivex> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2012/10/05/quantal-is-almost-here-organize-your-release-party-now/
